# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Thưởng ngoạn cảnh đẹp Núi Sập - An Giang

## hangnt

Núi Sập có tên chữ là Thoại Sơn, là trái núi lớn nhất nằm trong cụm núi Sập bao gồm bốn núi: núi Sập, núi Nhỏ, núi Bà và núi Cậu, nằm trên địa bàn huyện Thoại Sơn. Núi Sập có độ cao 85m với chu vi 3.800m, cách thành phố Long Xuyên 29km theo đường tỉnh lộ 943. 



Trước kia, núi Sập có hình con thỏ nằm phủ phục bên những đồng lúa xanh ngút ngàn đến tận chân trời. Theo thời gian, ngọn núi bị biến dạng thành những hình khối muôn màu, vẽ lên một không gian núi non huyền bí. Sườn phía Tây của núi Sập có danh thắng bậc nhất của vùng núi Thoại Sơn: hồ số 1, hồ số 2, hồ Ông Thoại, được thông nhau bằng các đường hầm xuyên núi và hang núi Sập. Ba hồ nước này chỉ được tạo ra cách đây vài năm khi núi Sập bị con người khai thác sâu vào chân núi để làm nên những sản phẩm bằng đá độc đáo.
Đến đây, bạn có thể bơi thuyền thưởng ngoạn cảnh đẹp hùng vĩ của núi cao, hang sâu, hồ nước xanh thẳm với những đàn cá lượn bơi. Ngoài ra, quanh hồ và các đảo nhỏ nhô lên mặt nước những tượng đá mang hình Nữ thần Siva, tháp Ponagar, hình tượng Linga, Yony… do những nghệ nhân vùng núi Ngũ Hành Sơn, Đà Nẵng đẽo gọt.
Một hệ thống đường lên núi cũng đã được mở rộng để lên đỉnh, dù không cao lắm nhưng vẫn tạo cho bạn cảm giác sảng khoái nhờ khí trời trong lành và từ đó phóng tầm mắt bao quát được cả thị trấn Núi Sập, xa hơn nữa là cánh đồng lúa mênh mông, vào mùa đốt đồng khói lan tỏa trắng xóa, huyền ảo.



Sự kết hợp hài hoà giữa nét hoang sơ của núi rừng cùng với sự hùng vĩ của thiên nhiên đã làm cho núi Sập không cao nhưng rất đẹp và thơ. Đó là những sợi nắng vàng óng của bầu trời pha lẫn chút tím biếc của núi rừng cùng màu xanh của cây lá hoà quyện với màu lam nhạt cùa nước hồ bên dưới chân núi đã làm cho cảnh đẹp nơi đây thêm quyến luyến bước chân người.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour khám phá mùa nước nổi An Giang* - *Tour kham mua nuoc noi An Giang*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch An Giang* - *tour du lich An Giang*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch An Giang click vào *du lịch An Giang* - *du lich An Giang*

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long* - *Tour Mekong - Du lich & kham pha 13 tinh Dong Bang Song Cuu Long*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Đúng là sự kết hợp hài hòa :X
Non nước hữu tình thật 
Muốn đến đây chụp ảnh

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nhìn cảnh hữu tình quá
Được đi thuyền ở đây đúng là tuyệt vời

----------


## danghung

sao lại gọi là núi sập vậy nhỉ?

----------


## hoahongxanh

Phong cảnh ở đây đẹp quá. Mình cũng muốn đi quá..

----------

